# Starting test-e + Dbol - Few questions for this first timer



## Duxup (May 5, 2016)

Hey guys, so I put in an order for 10-12 weeks worth of testosterone enanthate and 4 weeks of Dianabol (Dbol) and I'm just curious what you guys think.
I understand I should take an anti-es during the period then have PCT after the cycle. (Armidex is my anti-es I'll be taking)
But that's not the tips I'm looking for.

I weigh 190 lbs (roughly 10-15% body fat I'm not entirely sure, just guessing) 

I want to gain the greek body or the next one up, so I'm curious what everyones nutritional guides are and any awesome programs I could follow during this cycle to see the best body transformation? 

5 sets of 5? 3 sets of 8? What type of reps I should be focusing on, how much cardio should I get in, how much should I eat or not eat?
what are some crucial work outs I should tackle for the best muscle groups, etc... Any tips would help and any pointers.
Also sorry if I posted in the wrong thread, or if this is a stupid post in general.... Just curious! 

Ps; should I stop my Purple K Creatine during my cycle or continue with it?


----------



## Milo (May 5, 2016)

Honestly this should all be square 1......then add aas once it's dialed in. You're setting yourself up for a train wreck considering you have your cycle "planned" out but no idea how to lift or what to eat....this is ass backwards.
Not sure what you mean by Greek body but at 190 pounds you need to bulk. Heavy compound movements 5x5 will do and a little assistance work. Forget the pinky curls and cable crossovers. And eat everything in sight...


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 5, 2016)

greeks like it in the ass...Learn how to eat and lift first


----------



## Duxup (May 5, 2016)

Learn how to eat and lift first? 
mmm, I recall asking for your input on your nutritional guides... (Not saying I do not know how to eat) and I asked how much I should eat asin, should I be cutting or bulking at my current weight. 
As for lifting, I understand how to weight lift, I'm looking for some good programs for the stuff I plan on taking.
I know quite a few workouts for each muscle group, but programs are nice to follow.  I`m not going to take to bodybuilding site and be straight out and say ``Hey I wanna do roids, what are some sick programs.`so I checked out google and found this website which people seem to talk about it quite abit, making me feel like I was in the right spot... Clearly with your two replies, I am not.


----------



## Duxup (May 5, 2016)

Milo said:


> Honestly this should all be square 1......then add aas once it's dialed in. You're setting yourself up for a train wreck considering you have your cycle "planned" out but no idea how to lift or what to eat....this is ass backwards.
> Not sure what you mean by Greek body but at 190 pounds you need to bulk. Heavy compound movements 5x5 will do and a little assistance work. Forget the pinky curls and cable crossovers. And eat everything in sight...



I planned on dropping the dbol in after 2 weeks of my first pin


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 5, 2016)

Should u bulk or cut is up to u. What do u want to achieve from this cycle?

Lift heavy and hard. High reps. Lows rep. Drop sets. Suoer sets. Everything in between. Lift until u throw up. Eat a shit load of food and watch yourself grow. 

How long have h been training and what's your training been like ?


----------



## Duxup (May 5, 2016)

when I was 19 I was training steadily till 21, then the crash out west happened so I dropped all lifting in general, I`ve been back at it for 4 months now.
I usually do my warm ups, then gradually add more weight and aim for 6-10 reps.
Then add some more weight do 1-4, do that for 2 sets... then back to 6-10 reps to finish up the current workout. ex; bench press.


----------



## stonetag (May 5, 2016)

Duxup said:


> when I was 19 I was training steadily till 21, then the crash out west happened so I dropped all lifting in general, I`ve been back at it for 4 months now.
> I usually do my warm ups, then gradually add more weight and aim for 6-10 reps.
> Then add some more weight do 1-4, do that for 2 sets... then back to 6-10 reps to finish up the current workout. ex; bench press.


"Crash"???


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 5, 2016)

You might want a bit more time under that bar before jumping on to avoid injury.

As for programs there are plenty out there. You can find sheiko templates here in the PL forums.  The cube, 5/3/1 are two other options that would work.

As for nutrition you need to calculate your tdee. Then eat over that amount to gain weight.

As for any negative comments for you, they do have a bit of a point.  What works for you with diet and training naturally are what also work while you are on. The growth is just accelerated by the enhanced recovery.  So basically do what has been working for you all along. Your initial post makes it sound like you don't know what works for you yet and are using aas to make up the difference. That always ends in dissapointment. I know cause that was my first cycle.  It sucked and I was an idiot.  Older guys on the board told me so and I didn't listen.


----------



## dongerlord33 (May 5, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> greeks like it in the ass...
> Agreed!!  Ran across a few Greeks a time or two.


----------



## Bigmike (May 5, 2016)

Duxup said:


> Hey guys, so I put in an order for 10-12 weeks worth of testosterone enanthate and 4 weeks of Dianabol (Dbol) and I'm just curious what you guys think.
> I understand I should take an anti-es during the period then have PCT after the cycle. (Armidex is my anti-es I'll be taking)
> But that's not the tips I'm looking for.
> 
> ...



Sorry bud but you seem to have it backwards, you need to figure out the diet/exercise regimen that works BEFORE you take roids.

Steroids aren't magic, they just enhance what your already doing. If your diet and lifting isn't on point it won't do you any good, you will end up losing the muscle AND getting fat after your cycle.

Just my .02 cents


----------

